# Hi, ich wollt´ mich und mein Pflanzen-Miniteich vorstellen



## Ls650tine (4. Aug. 2013)

Mein Name ist Martina und ich lese hier seit 3 Monaten kreuz und quer. Nach dem ich im g...le nach Teich-Infos suchte, bin ich hier im Forum gelandet. Da ich auch eure Bilder anschauen wollte, hab ich mich gleich mal angemeldet. 

Ich finde euer Forum super, Anregungen und Hilfe in Hülle und Fülle, und Kritik wo´s angebracht ist. 

„Eigentlich“ wollt‘ ich gar keinen Teich. Die Seerose zum Geburtstag war schuld. Und das große Loch im Garten, nachdem wir einen Fichten-Stumpf ausgegraben hatten. Tja, dann stand irgendwann fest, daß wir da einen Pflanzenteich (OHNE Fische und Technik) reinmachen. Der Platz ist gar nicht schlecht, 6 Std. Sonne und im Windschatten vom Gartenhaus. Um bei den Maßen zu bleiben, wurde es dann ein Teichbecken. 

Und so sieht das Ganze jetzt aus. Ich hab von verschiedenen namhaften Quellen ein paar Pflanzen bestellt, die aber alle noch in der Eingewöhnungsphase stecken. Der Quellstein (mit Solarpumpe) stammt aus unserm Garten, da hab ich kurzerhand vom Steinmetz eine Bohrung machen lassen.

Ich hoffe das sich mit der Zeit einiges an Getier einfindet. Die Vögel finden meinen Teich schon mal klasse, bei der Hitze wird reichlich auf dem Quellstein gebadet. __ Libellen waren auch schon da. Ach, und die Nachbar-Katzen natürlich…

Sodele (wie wir Schwaben sagen), ich hoff euch gefällt meine Pfütze.
Liebe Grüße, Martina


----------



## niri (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hi, ich wollt´ mich und mein Pflanzen-Miniteich vorstellen*

Hallo Martina,

 herzlich :Willkommen2 im Forum! Ich wünsche dir viel Freude mit deinem ersten liebevoll angelegten Miniteich.

LG
Ina


----------



## Ls650tine (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hi, ich wollt´ mich und mein Pflanzen-Miniteich vorstellen*

Hallo Ina,
Deine Seerosen sind ja wunderschön, hab mich gerade durch Deine Alben geklickt.
Und DANKE für das Willkommen 
LG, Martina


----------



## Moonlight (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hi, ich wollt´ mich und mein Pflanzen-Miniteich vorstellen*

Hey Martina,

herzlich Willkommen 

Hübscher Mini ... gefällt mir 
Mal schauen wie er nächstes Jahr aussieht, bestimmt eingewachsener ...

Mandy


----------



## Stadtkind (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hi, ich wollt´ mich und mein Pflanzen-Miniteich vorstellen*

Hallo Martina,

herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß hier.

Dein Teichlein gefällt mir


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hi, ich wollt´ mich und mein Pflanzen-Miniteich vorstellen*

Hallo Martina,
:Willkommen2
Netter kleiner Teich, wenn der erstmal richtig eingewachsen ist schauts bestimmt gut aus.

Ist dein Forumsname nur so gewählt oder hast Du ne Savage?


----------



## Ls650tine (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hi, ich wollt´ mich und mein Pflanzen-Miniteich vorstellen*

Hi Mandy, Petra und Ralph

Danke für´s Willkommen 

Ja, ich hoffe die Pflanzen bilden noch reichlich Wurzeln bis zum Winter und starten dann nächstes Jahr richtig durch. 

@Ralph
Mein Forum-Name besteht seit ich meinen ersten Computer gekauft hab  
1987 hab ich noch den alten 1er gemacht und seither 3 Savage gefahren, kleines Mädchen kleines Motorrad lol
Seit 3 Jahren fahre ich nur noch bei meinem Mann mit, da mir ständig die Hände einschlafen  Aber das ist kein Grund zum Weinen 

LG, Martina


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hi, ich wollt´ mich und mein Pflanzen-Miniteich vorstellen*

Hey Martina,
gib den Pflanzen nur etwas Zeit:smoki
Sie werden dich nächstes Jahr überraschen

Achtung OT: Ja ja, die Savage klein aber fein. Kann aber auch ne Diva sein. Hab meine seit 98 und nie bereut


----------



## Ls650tine (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hi, ich wollt´ mich und mein Pflanzen-Miniteich vorstellen*

Hi, jetzt brauche ich schon Hilfe 
Meine __ Krebsschere sieht übel zerfressen aus. Was treibt da in meiner Pfütze sein Unwesen?
Hab mal ein Foto angehängt. Weiss jemand wer dafür in Frage kommt? Beobachten konnte ich bisher noch keine Tiere.

LG, Martina


----------



## Ls650tine (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hi, ich wollt´ mich und mein Pflanzen-Miniteich vorstellen*

Ich schon wieder...
Da wir einen Sitzplatz in der Nähe vom Teich einrichten wollen, haben wir heute unsere alte vergessene Gartenbank begutachtet. Ob es sich noch lohnt sie neu zu streichen, oder eher eine neue kaufen. Und dabei hab ich alte abgestellte Pflanzschalen abgeräumt - und siehe da, ich hab eine Schönheit entdeckt.


----------



## Auslogge 89 (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hi, ich wollt´ mich und mein Pflanzen-Miniteich vorstellen*

Huhu,
na das ist dich wirklich ein hübsches Tierchen, ganz was Anderes, als die hässlichen schwarzen oder braunen..


----------



## Plätscher (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hi, ich wollt´ mich und mein Pflanzen-Miniteich vorstellen*

Hallo Martina,

das ist wohl eine Tigerschnecke und sie frisst unter anderem auch andere __ Nacktschnecken. Also ein schöner Nützling.


----------



## lollo (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hi, ich wollt´ mich und mein Pflanzen-Miniteich vorstellen*

Hallo,

ja, ein __ Tigerschnegel, und somit mal eine nützliche Schnecke im Garten, die den Abfall entsorgt.
Nur, andere __ Schnecken frisst sie nicht, es sei denn diese sind schon Aas.


----------



## Plätscher (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hi, ich wollt´ mich und mein Pflanzen-Miniteich vorstellen*



lollo schrieb:


> Nur, andere __ Schnecken frisst sie nicht, es sei denn diese sind schon Aas.



Laut Wikipedia macht sie sich auch über lebende __ Nacktschnecken her. Auf die schnelle habe ich keine wisseentsch. Quelle gefunden. Vielleich liest ja hier jemand mit der das bestätigen oder wiederlegen kann.


----------



## lollo (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hi, ich wollt´ mich und mein Pflanzen-Miniteich vorstellen*

Hallo Jürgen,

meine Quelle war diese hier.

Aber ich schaue mal weiter.


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hi, ich wollt´ mich und mein Pflanzen-Miniteich vorstellen*

Moin,

auch interessant: http://schnegel.at/index.html?/arten/limax_maximus.html


----------



## lollo (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hi, ich wollt´ mich und mein Pflanzen-Miniteich vorstellen*

Hallo,

ja, dann haben wir es doch gelöst. Sie sollen ja sogar die unbeliebten Wegelagerer nehmen. :smoki

Ich habe auch noch etwas gefunden


----------



## Ls650tine (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hi, ich wollt´ mich und mein Pflanzen-Miniteich vorstellen*

Hi,
dann hoffe ich, daß sich noch ein zweiter Schnegel einfindet  dann ist´s aus mit der "Roten"  

LG Martina


----------



## Schwabenteich (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hi, ich wollt´ mich und mein Pflanzen-Miniteich vorstellen*

Hallo Martina, von mir auch ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum - PLZ 727**, ich glaube, wir können uns winken 

Dein Teichlein gefällt mir wirklich gut. Wenn da alles mal gut eingewachsen ist, wird bestimmt eine richtige Schönheit draus. Bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Ls650tine (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Hi, ich wollt´ mich und mein Pflanzen-Miniteich vorstellen*

@Schwabenteich Hallo Christine,  jep, das könntest fast sehen 

Ich hab gerade Deine verschiedenen Wasserschalen und Dein Miniteich bewundert, sieht klasse aus, ich mag Deinen Quellstein. Meiner wird von Spatzen umlagert und vollgesch... 
Du bist ja schon eine Weile länger mit Deinen Teichen zugange. Du kannst mir sicher den einen oder anderen Tipp geben. 
Ich bin gerade unschlüssig, ob ich meine Seerose noch vor dem Herbst düngen soll, seit dem Einsetzen hatte sich nichts mehr getan, aber gerade jetzt treibt sie zwei neue Blätter und eine Knospe. Aber mir gehts ja im ersten Jahr nicht so um die Blüten, sondern ums Wurzelwerk.
Und dann möcht ich noch unbedingt was mit dem Teichrand machen, vielleicht Moose aussen setzen und hoffen, daß die den Rand überwuchen. Bei meinen Gehwegplatten schaffen sie es ja auch  Aber dann hab ich Bedenken, ob mir das __ Moos nicht das Wasser aus dem Teich zieht.

Siehst... viele ob.. und aber.. 


LG Martina


----------



## Ls650tine (4. Juni 2016)

Ups, ich habe meine Pfütze schon 3 Jahre. Und ich finde es immer noch schön. Mangels Dünger von Fischen (die __ Schnecken sch…en zu wenig) habe ich zwar immer noch Kümmerwuchs, dafür aber auch fast keine Algen. Igel und Co. kommen fast täglich an den Teich. Vögel baden oder jagen um den Teich. Und den Katzen schmeckt mein Teichwasser. Herrlich… 

In meinen anderen Töpfen wachsen die Pflanzen besser, aber da hab ich auch Düngertabletten im Substrat


----------



## Christine (4. Juni 2016)

Hach, wenn ich das so sehe, bekomme ich Lust, auch mal wieder einen Mini zu basteln...


----------



## Ls650tine (3. Sep. 2016)

Ich habe einen neuen Bewohner - YYYYEEEESSSS!!!! 
Er hat sich wegen meiner Euphorie nicht panisch aus dem Staub gemacht, sondern hat brav gewartet bis ich mit den Kamera zurück war. 
Hach... ob der wohl bleibt... hach

      


LG, Tine


----------



## Christine (3. Sep. 2016)

Na, Tine, geht doch. Schmucker Kerl!


----------



## Ls650tine (30. Sep. 2016)

Nachdem er 3 Wochen weg war... 

  Ich bin wieder hier, in meinem Revier, / war nie wirklich weg, hab mich nur versteckt. / Ich rieche den Dreck, ich atme tief ein / und dann bin ich mir sicher, wieder zu Hause zu sein


----------



## Ls650tine (20. Dez. 2020)

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk
 

4550 Liter, 4,5 x 2,5 x 1,0 m
Da hab ich die freien Tage viel Zeit mir Gedanken zu machen.
Der ehemalige "Koi-Teich" soll meinen Miniteich nächstes Jahr ersetzen. Es wird beim Biotop bleiben: Vogel-, Igel- und Katzentränke mit vielen Pflanzen - keine Fische
Da mein kleiner Teich in den ganzen 7 Jahren nie grün war, hoffe ich, ich schaff das auch bei dem großen ohne Technik. Was meint ihr?
Und ich muss irgendwie die Anschlusslöcher vom Filter verschließen

Schönen 4. Advent
 

LG Tine


----------



## Ls650tine (3. Apr. 2021)

Der Anfang ist gemacht, Dienstag kommt der Container


----------



## DbSam (3. Apr. 2021)

Ls650tine schrieb:


> Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk



Da war ja nicht einmal wenigstens ein kleines rotes Schleifchen dran ...


VG Carsten

PS:
Viel Spaß beim buddeln ...


----------



## Ls650tine (20. Apr. 2021)

Das Buddeln zog sich leider über fast 2 Wochen, das kalte Wetter nach Ostern mit Frostnächten und tagsüber Regen hat nicht wirklich zum Buddeln eingeladen. Ich konnte aber meine Wasserpflanzen, __ Schnecken und Libellenlarven, im mehrere Behälter verteilt, frostfrei unterbringen. Was ich nicht bedacht habe - die Libellenlarven scheinen zum Kannibalismus zu neigen und auch einige Schnecken haben auch das Zeitliche gesegnet.
Das "große" Becken sitzt jetzt nach 2 x proben und ist gerade zu 1/3 gefüllt mit Leitungswasser. Das Getier und Schwimmpflanzen hab ich wieder mit ca. 200 Liter Restwasser vom alten Miniteich eingesetzt, bevor ich hier einen Totalausfall unter meinen Teichbewohnern habe.  Die Seerose hat einen neuen Kübel bekommen und ist versenkt. Die nächsten Tage wird weiter Sand rundum einschlämmt. Dann gibt es auch ein paar Bilder


----------

